# Ladies aged 35-39 - how long did it take you to conceive?



## thesmiths88

Hi there .... I'm 36 (nearly 37) and have been trying for a few months, although have only in the last couple got the timing right! 
Just wondered how long it took you in this age group to conceive?

Many thanks for your answers!


----------



## Rumpskin

Hey sweety

I will be 38 at the end of the month and I have been pregnant three times.

I am very lucky in that I fall really quickly (within 3 months) - however, it is staying pregnant is my problem.

Wish you lots and lots of luck trying xxx


----------



## Donna35

Hi I'm 36.

i was on the Depo contraceptive injection - came off it in March (having been told it could take a year and a half to come out of my system!) and got pregnant in October so 7 months, but we weren't actively trying we were NTNP...

Hope this helps and goold luck with TTC xxx


----------



## coccyx

Have had 3 pregnancies since I was 36, all concieved within 2/3 months


----------



## thesmiths88

Thank you all for your replies so far, its much appreciated. Do you have any tips? I am charting, checking CM and using OPKs. I'm just really worried that knowing my luck it just won't happen for us :-(


----------



## tiggercats

I'm 35 and stopped the pill in feb as I had no withdrawal bleed and I decided it was messing up my body. We then decided to start ttc in march and got out bfp at the end of cycle 2. I didn't temp, opk, check cm etc, we just got very busy from CD8 until about CD20 so we covered ovulation. My only tip would be to chill out, don't stress about it, relax and enjoy BD rather than thinking of it as a baby making mission. Good luck.


----------



## tansey

Got pg 1st month of trying but had MC then 16months later finally got another BFP but just had another MC - hoping it won't be another 16months!


----------



## ellie

hey there,
i'm about to turn 37, i got pregnant first when I was 35 on the second cycle of trying, but mc'd early. not really trying 'properly' for a while after that, then got pregnant with this LO on the second cycle of 'proper trying', all seems ok so far (fx'd, touch wood, etc!) I was keeping a close eye on my cycles with opk's, temping and using a persona monitor etc throughout that time, as well as taking all the vit's, cutting out alcohol and caffeine (well mostly). i'm sure you will do it soon hon - good luck :hugs:


----------



## ellie

:hugs: tansey


----------



## thesmiths88

tansey said:


> Got pg 1st month of trying but had MC then 16months later finally got another BFP but just had another MC - hoping it won't be another 16months!

Thanks tansey - just wanted to say fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you next time round xx


----------



## avabear73

Hi tansey

I got pregnant the first time we tried, at age 35. I only have one ovary, my right ovary and tube were removed three years ago because of a very large ovarian cyst. I'd read up about charting thinking it would be necessary but ultimately, we just got lucky.

Sending you lots of sticky vibes ... hope you get that :bfp: really soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mary Jo

I turned 35 in December, got pregnant in November - I charted my temps for 4 months and the last month was the charm. I also took lots of vitamins, agnus castus, kelp and flax seed oil from last April, and added maca root powder in August. Didn't use OPKs or check cervical position; I checked cervical mucous when I remembered, whcih wasn't often. I read Taking Charge of Your Fertility, it was very useful. :)


----------



## thesmiths88

Mary Jo said:


> I turned 35 in December, got pregnant in November - I charted my temps for 4 months and the last month was the charm. I also took lots of vitamins, agnus castus, kelp and flax seed oil from last April, and added maca root powder in August. Didn't use OPKs or check cervical position; I checked cervical mucous when I remembered, whcih wasn't often. I read Taking Charge of Your Fertility, it was very useful. :)

Thanks for that - re taking agnus castus - I did start taking it but then read that it was for irregular cycles only and that if you did take it when you didn't need it, it then made your normal cycles a bit odd, so I stopped it again! Can I ask - were your cycles irregular - is that why you took it?


----------



## Mary Jo

Yes, they were pretty irregular, for years, probably because I had an unhealthy lifestyle for years (which I sorted out once and for all 6 months before I got pregnant) but they became regular - every 31-32 days after I was on agnus castus. Obviously I don't know exactly what was the key, if there was one at all, but I didn't think it'd harm me and it might help and I had the result I was after so... :D


----------



## Septie

Well, I was only 34.5 when I got pregnant. I observed my periods for a few months after dropping the pill, noticed that I (think I) felt ovulation pain, and then got pregnant on the first try (of course, timing it right based on my observations), to our great surprise. And it was a sticky bean. So we were very lucky...


----------



## Donna35

I don't know anything about charts and stuff but they sound like a good idea.

Also...I read that after having sex you should lie on your back, preferably with your hips raised slightly for about 10-15 minutes and let gravity do it's job:blush: I was doing this even though we weren't actively trying (ok ok maybe I was trying to help things along lol) and it seems to have worked. Plus it's an excuse for a lazy 10 minutes in bed :happydance:


----------



## avabear73

I read the same book as Mary Jo, and it was eye opening to say the least ... if you haven't got a copy it is seriously well worth the read. Every woman should read it, trying or not, it's amazing. :D


----------



## Septie

Hah, Donna, yeah, I did that after our attempt. Maybe that's why we got so lucky...


----------



## lisa35

Hi, i'm 35 and missed one pill by mistake and bingo i'm pt but hey ho it's all good :happydance::baby::cloud9:


----------



## loofah

My doc said to come back and see her if it took more than 5 cycles since I was 36. My cycles were pretty regular but a lot of the time we weren't trying very hard so it took longer than that. In the end I decided I couldn't tell when I was ovulating and so we started trying from the end of my last period all the way through to the start of the next and then it only took 2 cycles.


----------



## NuttyJester

I was 35+1month, had charted for 6 weeks, and think we fell on the second night of not using protection!


----------



## NoSpringChick

Straight away for me but I did chart so knew when I ovulated and also used pre-seed as well. Was 37 so wasn't leaving things to chance.

I don't think your age is really a factor, more I'd say gettign the timing right, keeping the sperm in for a while afterwards and also if you have used the pill recently.


----------



## Seity

I'm 35, 36 in a few weeks and just got my BFP. It took us 4 months, but this was really the first month we managed to get the timing right.


----------



## pkbaby

We tried for 3 months when I was 35 and fell after 3 months, but it turned into a chemical preganancy

Tried again a year later and fell in 2 months. (And we didn't get the timing right the first month)

Suggestions.

Cut out caffeine and all alcohol and go onto prenatatals a full month before you start to try and get plenty of rest and avoid stress. 
I didn't chart or do any of those other things. We just had sex every day from Day 10ish to day 20.

I would also recommend getting your hormone levels checked, as a low progesterone level can sometimes be a problem, and this can be helped with medications.

Also if you are irregular, red raspberry tea taken for the first half of your cycle help to regulate me.

Baby dust to you


----------



## golcarlilly

I am 39 (40 this month) and it took me 6 months first time which sadly ended in mc at 7 weeks and then another 6 months to get my :bfp: this time :)


----------



## puddingqueen

Donna35 said:


> Hi I'm 36.
> 
> i was on the Depo contraceptive injection - came off it in March (having been told it could take a year and a half to come out of my system!) and got pregnant in October so 7 months, but we weren't actively trying we were NTNP...
> 
> Hope this helps and goold luck with TTC xxx

I am 35 now - 36 in September. 

Like Donna I was on the depo too - had been on it about 14 years - decided we wanted another baby, I had my last depo shot April 2007 and became pregnant November 2008. 

We were just about to undergo fertility treatment when I had my :bfp:.

Good luck 

xx


----------



## nfm3

I am 37 as of last month. Had sex one time the entire cycle and I was pregnant.


----------



## Seity

nfm3 said:


> I am 37 as of last month. Had sex one time the entire cycle and I was pregnant.

We only had sex the once as well. Guess the whole 'getting PG after 35 is harder' thing is a big fat myth after reading this thread.


----------



## bubbness

I'm 38 and it took me and OH (now DH) a little over a year to get pregnant. Which is a miracle because all my dr's told me since I was 16 that I would never get pregnant on my own. Proved them wrong! Just goes to show, dr's don't always know everything! Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## Zana80

Hi ladies...
Just to share my story...I am 36 and was bombarded with fearful stories of my friends trying to conceive for a very long time.
I purchased the ovulation tests, and with those I discovered something unexpected. My period is very regular, but I ovulate 1 week earlier than the calculators predict!
So, we had an intercourse 1 day before and again 1 day on the day of ovulation...I heard that having a strong orgasm (you can learn online how to reach the strong ones:winkwink:) and having your legs lifted up slightly (with a cushion under yur bum for 30 min), helps to direct the swimmers the right way...So I did that, and on my big surprise, a normal cheapy test showed a super pale line already 8 dpo.... The digital test showed Pregnant at 10 dpo...
I believe one of the factors is that I am never too obsessed with things in life. I do not think too much. I let it be and I enjoy other bits of this wonderful life. Obsession is tension, tension is a negative emotion. Nice things happen when you enjoy your life already. Important is to feel good in your own body before someone implants in there :)
I wish everyone a good luck and stay positive and relaxed!:thumbup:


----------



## pansorie

I had to go on clomid, but with my daughter I was pregnant within the first 3 months. I just found out I am pregnant, and it was our first try. I was 36 with daughter, now I am 38.


----------



## justmeinlove

When 35 it took about 6 months with our first child.

This time, we had sex once in the entire month...! I am currently 39.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

With DS I was 3 weeks shy of my 35th birthday and we conceived him our first cycle trying.

We started trying for #2 last month and also conceived the first try, but then I had a chemical.

We weren't trying this month and were planning to wait until May or June but we dtd once before ovulation and now I'm pregnant again. I'll turn 37 in May.

I keep reading scary things about how fertility takes a nosedive once you turn 35 but I haven't found that to be the case at all! Even more ironic because when I was 30 we tried for a year and a half and nada.


----------



## bumbleberry

About a year, though did have a mmc after 3 months trying initially


----------



## dan-o

I fell pregnant right after DS3 gave up breastfeeding (but lost that one) and this one is about 6 months on after the miscarriage had completed. I'm 40.


----------



## pooch

This is my third and i know when my fertile window wasand it took three months of trying before it stuck (with some positive preg tests before that)


----------



## wookie130

When I was 32, and took me over a year, and 4 Clomid cycles. 9 months after my first was born, we had a surprise bfp, and I had my son at 36. We were ntnp, and had sex once the whole month, about 4 days out from my ovulation...I'll be 39 in July.


----------



## Euphobia

4 months of trying. I am 35, turning 36 in a month. Amazingly enough, it basically took us 4 months with each of our kids - I was 31 with the first and 33 with the second. I did have a miscarriage before any of my kids and I got pregnant right off BC (didn't even have a period). I was 29 then.


----------



## verily

With my first pregnancy, which ended in a blighted ovum, it took about 5 months of trying. I have endometriosis, so my doctor was surprised that I managed to get pregnant so quickly. 

With my second/current pregnancy, it took a little over a year of trying after I finally miscarried the first. We might have managed to get knocked up sooner if I had gone to my OB and been referred over to a reproductive endocrinologist at the 6 month mark like she recommended to us. I managed to spontaneously conceive while we were still in the diagnostic phases with the RE. I think it was his advice to cut out caffeine and engage in moderate exercise along with the hysterosalpingogram (HSG) test that may have helped us along. The HSG test looks at your fallopian tubes and the dye they use can have the added side effect of clearing out any really minor junk in them.


----------



## sarah1980

When I was 29 I conceived 1st month trying now I'm 36 and it took me 4 years and 3 clomid cycles with this one!


----------

